# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Бесплатная стажировка для специалистов 1С, Москва, м.Авиамоторная

## Astahova

Компания "1С:Автоматизация" приглашает принять участие в стажировке с 18.06.2012 по 22.06.2012.

краткая программа:
*Знакомство, вводная лекция о компании
*Тренинг по коммуникативным навыкам
*Технология проектных работ
*«Мозговой штурм» по выработке тех. Решений
*Разработка ТЗ с элементами ТП
*Ознакомительный вебинар «Концепция 1С:УПП 2.0»
*Тренинг «Работа с возражениями»
*Экскурсионная программа по Москве
*Семинар «Новые возможности платформы «1С:Предприятие 8.2»
*Завершение стажировки, подведение итогов

Предоставляется возможность проживания в общежитии.
Запись в группу стажировки до 13 июня!!!
Стажировка БЕСПЛАТНАЯ!
С более подробной информацией можно ознакомится на нашем сайте : http://www.avtomatizator.ru/?main=stazh

----------

koretsky (14.10.2013)

----------


## koretsky

а я бы пошел. только ездить далеко)

----------

